# Did you purchase from Datavis?



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone here that purchased from DataVis been given any information on the status of their order(s)?

I called yesterday and all they would tell me was "we have thousands of orders to process and ship."


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

They've sent me 2 emails with a promise of a third tonight. Apparantly they're supposed to be shipping next week, and have promised to fulfil all orders and no cancellations

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandage (Aug 21, 2011)

They are continually issuing updates on their Facebook page.


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

Bandage said:


> They are continually issuing updates on their Facebook page.


whoa, I guess I need to add them on Facebook


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome. There were emailing me at an old account but I was able to track down all of the updates. Thanks to you guys for the help! I certainly have a different appreciation for DataVis after seeing this!


----------



## linrey (Aug 21, 2011)

They canceled ALL orders on Aug. 30. They say the inventory that they'd paid for and was in supplier's warehouses was not available to them. Because they'd paid for an allotment, they assumed it was theirs and it was just a matter of getting it shipped to them. Didn't happen, so they sent an email to all of us who had pre-paid orders via PayPal that refunds would be made.


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

linrey said:


> They canceled ALL orders on Aug. 30. They say the inventory that they'd paid for and was in supplier's warehouses was not available to them. Because they'd paid for an allotment, they assumed it was theirs and it was just a matter of getting it shipped to them. Didn't happen, so they sent an email to all of us who had pre-paid orders via PayPal that refunds would be made.


yeah...I'm definitely not happy about that.

That is the second of the 2 TouchPads that I ordered that was canceled. Unfortunately no TouchPad for me as of now


----------

